# Options Internet



## FERDINAND (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Mac OS X version 10.3.9 et Internet Explorer 5.2 et Je ne trouve pas "Options Internet".
conseillé pour retrouver un "certificat" que j'ai d'ailleurs retrouvé dans "Trousseau : session dévérouillé" 
J'ai fais -> Explorer -> préférences -> et là j'ai visialisé toutes les fonctions et je n'ais rien touvé.
merci de m'aider


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

Internet Explorer pour Mac n'est plus supporté, tu ferais mieux d'utiliser Safari, Firefox ou n'importe quoi d'autre


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2006)

:modo: Abandonne Internet Explorer 

C'est une grosse m**** !!!!! 

Pour t'aider à choisir


----------



## FERDINAND (25 Janvier 2006)

Merci à vous pour vos conseils, mais bon là je suis pas dans le pétrin... D'abord je n'y connais rien, et en plus quand il y a le choix... tout ça c'est pour déclarer mes impots en ligne !!! 
Le service d'assistance de télédéclaration me suggère "Mozilla Firefox 1.5"

Qu'en pensez-vous? est-ce que c'est compliqué à installer ?


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

Non, c'est TRES simple (genre comme d'utiliser Google ou la fonction recherche pour trouver une information, hein  )

- tu jette Internet Explorer à la corbeille (y'a des conflits )
- tu cliques ICI
- tu telecharges firefox pour mac os x
- tu ouvre l'image disque telechargée
- tu copie le contenu dans ton dossier application
- tu lance firefox a partir de ton dossier application


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> - tu jette Internet Explorer à la corbeille *(y'a des conflits )*


Ha oui c'est vrai je ne me rapellais plus de cette arguments qui est quand même super béton :love::love:


----------



## FERDINAND (25 Janvier 2006)

En effet, à lire comme ça, ça paraît tout simple.
Une question, je ne vide pas la poubelle tant que Mozilla n'est pas en fonction, on est bien d'accord ?


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

pourquoi?Si tu la vide...Sauf si tu as des favoris a récuperer d'internet explorer..C'est le cas?


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

C'etait une blague le coup des conflits, tu peux laisser IE  

Et c'est aussi simple à faire qu'à lire.


----------



## FERDINAND (25 Janvier 2006)

Geoffrey j'ai bien fait de poser la question hein, moi je crois tout ce qu'on me dis... maintenant il faut que je me lance et ça c'est pas rien :mouais:


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

Allez zou, lance toi et dans 5 minutes reviens nous ecrire une reponse à partir de Firefox  (la navigation est la meme, les boutons se ressemblent, ...)


----------



## FERDINAND (25 Janvier 2006)

Ca commence bien...
Je n'arrive pas à accéder au téléchargement et si je sélectionne Mac Os j'ai le messsage suivant : Internet E ne sait pas comment traiter le type de fichier que vous avez sélectionné... chercher une application ? quelle est l'application qui convient.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

Utilise Safari (dans ton dossier application).

Sinon, Ctrl-Click : "enregistrer le fichier sous"


----------



## FERDINAND (25 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est j'y suis sur Firefox, j'espère que tout va bien se passer. 
Merci de m'avoir boosté Geoffrey (je sais pas si c'est comme ça qu'on dit).
A bientôt pour la prochaine question, j'en ai  beaucoup.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

:love: merci à toi, chaque utilisateur qui passe d'IE a n'importe quoi d'autre, ca me rend heureux 

Tu as des choses interessantes à découvrir dans Firefox, en particulier :
- le blocage des fenetres surgissantes
- la navigation par onglet

Une fois que tu auras vu ca, se sera


----------



## FERDINAND (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi?Si tu la vide...Sauf si tu as des favoris a récuperer d'internet explorer..C'est le cas?


Ca y est j'ai téléchargé MOZILLA mais je garde IE tant que je ne maîtrise pas un peu, quand aux favoris je les retrouverais j'en ai pas des masses.
Je te remercie, pour un peu je jetais IE


----------

